# "Donations" from Ebay



## darkzero (Sep 21, 2017)

A while back ebay paypal'd me a few dollars for reasons unknown. No description with the payment, no email, no ebay message. At first I thought it was some kind of fraud but I searched the paypal address & it seemed legit. So I waited, nothing ever happened, free money.

Well today the same thing happened, ebay paypals me $3.58. However, 30mins later they paypal me another $3.58. Then 2 hrs after that another $3.58. So now I have $10.74 in my paypal.

What the heck? I'm not complaining but has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 21, 2017)

Did you buy anything and paid with paypal? maybe some seller overcharged you on shipping and then sent you a refund.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 21, 2017)

Haha, you must not know me, I buy things with paypal almost daily! 

That would be nice but unfortunately for a seller to refund overcharged shipping charges is very rare these days. The payments were from ebay "ebaygiftcert".


----------



## dlane (Sep 22, 2017)

They like you


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 22, 2017)

i'd be leery DZ.
don't spend any of the money(10.37 wow) until you call and talk to a human at ebay and/or paypal. there may be some kinda glitch and you don't want them coming back later


----------



## darkzero (Sep 22, 2017)

That's how I felt the first time this happened to me. I waited & nothing ever happened. I could only find one related incident when searching, something about a refund for shipping for selling. I've only sold 1 item on ebay this year & that was months ago. I'll just wait out again plus I don't like to be on hold or talk to people in India.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 22, 2017)

This is getting weird, got three more payments today, all $3.58 ea.


----------



## fretsman (Sep 22, 2017)

just call Paypal and ask?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 22, 2017)

DZ, this could very well be a new scam.it cost them $20 or so to get you to believe it is real,then they'll get your password  and steal all your tool money for 2017


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 22, 2017)

If you don't want to phone, send a short email to PayPal asking for an explanation. Meanwhile just hang let your account do whatever an account does.

Or maybe if you do nothing you can get $10.74 a day for life due to some computer glitch! (man, that's just under 4 grand a year!!)


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 22, 2017)

Free money sounds great, but with the recent Equifax debacle, you might want to check and make sure someone hasn't got hold of your information and doing something illegal with it.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 22, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> Or maybe if you do nothing you can get $10.74 a day for life due to some computer glitch! (man, that's just under 4 grand a year!!)



Yep, I'm just going to sit back & relax hoping that I get $10.74 a day from now on! Keep it coming ebay & I promise to turn right back around & buy stuff from you.


----------



## Holescreek (Sep 22, 2017)

What's the problem?  You get a check every time they sell your equifax data.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 23, 2017)

I had one this past week or so , sent back $3,77 for overpayment on shipping . And it has happened a few times before over the years.


----------

